# Wind had her Kid!!!!!!!



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Wind had her :girl: last night about 10pm she had been in labor all day. Picture of Wind in labor. It is difficult to believe that she only had one kid 








She had a difficult time giving birth. This was her first kidding. The kid was positioned with the left front leg coming out first, the right leg was back and tucked under and the head was turned what felt like upside down (teeth on top). I tried to push the baby back in to reposition but I couldn't. I reached in turned the head.After a couple tries found the right leg and got it out next to the left one. The head managed to turn sideways and I couldn't get it to change position. At this point my husband and I switched positions and I comforted and he pulled. I was tiered and couldn't pull hard enough. She was not stretched enough so while I was talking to her I kept gently stretching her while DJ pulled when she pushed. Once the kid was out she started yelling and we both started breathing again. We put Winds new baby in front of her and she started compulsively licking. The kid must have been in Wind with her legs tucked under. Her legs are not straight. She isn't able to get up on her front hooves or the first joint because she can't straighten the ankle out. The first joint doesn't seem to be able to move very much. After Mom had had time to clean I put the little darling in my lap with a heating pad on those front legs. I gently moved and stretched the ankle joint and I did get a little more range of motion from it. I will do that again today. I didn't mention that she has no problem walking on her ankles to get the milk! This morning every one is doing ok. Winds tongue has not fallen off from all her cleaning. I have never seen a goat clean that much.

Mom and kid lounging this morning.









These are not very good pictures of our little girls legs:







Blue is the ankle joint, Green is the first joint and Red is the hoof








Blue is the nose, Red is the hoof, Pink is the back leg and Green is the ankle joint

If anyone has suggestions about what I can do for her legs please let me know.

_Suellen_


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I've alway heard that they straighten pretty well usually within the first couple of days. Maybe a Bose shot if you haven't done it but it sounds to me like the stretching you're doing is just what is needed. The picture was too small for me to see clearly.
She's really cute.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We had a buck kid born with head first and legs back. He came out ok but it took several hours if not a day to get him to walk correctly. He wanted to walk on his knees but he was fine after a while


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say keep messaging and streaching and if after a couple days it doesn't fix itself then a little brace might be in order. 

COngrats on the new kid! Yes it is amazing how fat they can be with only a single!


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a single doe kid born this year to an older mom and both of her front legs were bent. I thought they were broken. It took them a week and a half to straighten out but everyday they got a little better. I just made sure the other goats didn't bother her while she was trying to get straightened out.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never had a goat with the legs like this. Thanks for the suggestions and for reassuring me. _Suellen_









_It's a Girl_


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! :stars: She's a pretty little thing! I would continue working with her as you have been...she will surey learn to use her legs the way she should.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

So the knees are locked? Or is the the ankle? The first joint would be the ankle. I've had stiff ankles on kids before and a couple days and they're normal. Never had one with stiff knees.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

She is stiff at the first joint, above the hoof, and the second joint. I have been working with her legs to loosen them up. I also get her off the straw and onto some feed bags to try walking. The straw slides and she gives up. Wind is a good Mom. 
One question Wind still has her backend arched down and her tail arched like when she was having contractions. She gave birth at about 10pm Sunday and as far as I can tell the afterbirth did come out. There was a big blob on top of her kid. I think she did that on purpose so that she would have a good excuse to clean her some more. She is very compulsive about this. This must be a genetic thing because when Winds Mom gave birth she dropped hers on one of her kids too

_Suellen_


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the baby. I just want to say are you 100% sure that she had only one in there? I have seen does as big as she was with only one, but I would be a little worried. Are you sure that it was the Placenta that fell on the babies head? :ROFL: . I know that is not funny but it is also. 
I couldn't really see those small pictures. Are the legs just not staying straight? When you work with them do they straighten yup and then go back? What about splinting them?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty little one!

I would definately give a Bose injection (won't hurt anything anyway) and then just keep the legs moving. The little one should grow out of it!

Congrats and thank goodness you were there!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

It is still getting cold here (Southern Utah) at night so I put a sweater on our new little girl.








That is a sleeve from an old sweater of mine with two holes cut for the legs.
Suellen


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

I can't give any advice because I'm too new  but wanted to tell you that your baby is ADORABLE! love that pic of her in your sweater!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, such a sweetie  ...how's she doing?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

If her legs dont look like they are straightening up on their own-you may want to put braces on them. We just take toilet paper rolls-cut the roll and pull it tightly-but not to tightly- around the leg and then get tape it up well. It usually works pretty good and after a week or so, the legs are usually straight.I've also heard of folks using pipes cut in half to use as leg braces-but I dont think we've ever tried that here.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

redneck_acres - 
I have a post "Meet Winds daughter LUNA" That has updates on her legs.They are doing great by the way Suellen


----------

